# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Enam suresi 34-35-36. Ayetler. Yürekten dinleyen davete icabet eder.

## halukgta

Bizler inancımızı düşünmeden asılsız, delilsiz sözler ve rivayetlerle öyle yaşıyoruz ki, gerçek olup olmadığını sorgulama gereği bile duymuyoruz. ÇÜNKÜ KURAN DAN HABERİMİZ YOK VE KURAN NE DİYOR BİLMİYORUZ. Kuran ı anladığı dilden okuyanların yüzde kaç olduğunu, utandığım için söylemek istemiyorum ama sizler çok iyi biliyorsunuz. Bizler için dinimizde kanıt ne yazık ki yalnız Allah ın kitabı olmayıp, emin olamayacağımız rivayetlerde inancımızda kanıt, delil olarak kabul görüyor. Kuran a iman ettiğini söyleyen bir Müslüman, yazacağım bu ayeti asla göz ardı etmemelidir. Ediyorsa, Allah ın yolundan değil, bir bilinmeyene doğru, şeytanın yolundan gidiyor demektir.

İsra 36: HAKKINDA KESİN BİLGİ SAHİBİ OLMADIĞIN ŞEYİN PEŞİNE DÜŞME. Çünkü kulak, göz ve kalp, bunların hepsi ondan sorumludur. (Diyanet meali)

Bakın Allah ne diyor? Hakkında kesin bilgi sahibi olmadığın kanıtı, delili olmayan sözün bilginin ardına düşmeyin, bunun hesabını sorarım diyor. Peki, Allah kesin bilgi-kanıt olarak sizce hangi kaynağı gösteriyor ayetlerinde? Kuran ı tarafız ve anlayarak düşünerek okuyan bir Müslüman, güvenilecek kanıt ve delil olarak yalnız kendi korumasına aldığı, Kuran ı gösterdiğini anlayacaktır. Çok araştırmasına bile gerek yok, bunun kanıtı Zuhruf 44. ayettir. Allah bu ayetinde, yalnız Kuran ı kesin delil ve kanıt gösterdiği içindir ki, SİZLERİ KURAN DAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM, YALNIZ KURAN IN İPİNE SARILIN, ÇÜNKÜ ONDAN HESABA ÇEKİLECEKSİNİZ DİYOR.

Ama bizler Kuran dan o kadar uzaklaştık ve Kuran ı o kadar küçümser tavırlar içine girdik ki, adeta bizlere öğretilen rivayet ve sanı bilgileri, ibadetlere yapılan ilaveleri Kuran da göremediğimizde, eeeee bakın namazın nasıl kılınacağı, orucun nasıl tutulup, zekâtımızı ne kadar vereceğimizin bile detayı Kuran da yok, deme cehaletini gösteriyoruz. Bu sözler, Allah ın kitabına saygısızlıktır ama bunun farkına bile değiliz. Allah verdiği hükümlerini, onu herkesin anlayacağı çok kolay ve basit bir şekilde açıkladığını açıkça bildiriyor. Ama bizler İslam ı yaşarken öyle ilaveler yaparak inancımızı zorlaştırmış, teferruatlarla doldurmuşuz ki, onları Kuran da göremediğimizde, Kuran ı eksik ve yetersiz görüyor, Peygamberimizin adını kullanarak, dine yapılan ilaveleri Kuran ın önüne geçiriyoruz. ALLAH BÖYLE YAPANLARI, ASLA AFFETMEYECEĞİNİ SÖYLÜYOR.

Bizler Allah ın, yemin olsun ki bu kitabı sizler için kolaylaştırdık ve nice örnekler vererek anlamanızı, ibret almanızı sağladık dedikçe, bizler inatla bunun tersini söylemeye korkmadan devam ediyoruz. Ne yazık ki cehalet, korkunun üstünü örtüyor cesaret veriyor. Hatırlatmak isterim, Allah ın kitabının dışına çıkarak, onu yetersiz görüp, başka kaynaklar, veliler arayanlar, cehennemin ebedi kalıcıları olacağını, Rabbimiz birçok kez söylüyor. LÜTFEN PŞMAN OLMAK İSTEMİYORSAK, CAHİL CESARETİNİ ÜSTÜMÜZDEN ATALIM, ALLAH IN UYARILARIYLA BULUŞALIM.

Cahilliğimizin ve Kuran dan uzaklaşmamızın, Allah ın verdiği örneklerden hiç ders almadığımızın güzel bir örneğini, sizlere hatırlatmak istiyorum. Dikkatinizi çekmek ve üzerinde düşünmenize vesile olmak istediğim ayetin bir öncesi ve bir sonrasındaki ayetleri de yazıyorum ki, konu daha iyi anlaşılsın.

Enam 34: SENDEN ÖNCE NİCE ELÇİLER YALANCI YERİNE KONDU. Yalanlanmalarına ve eziyet edilmelerine rağmen sabrettiler. Nihayet yardımımız ulaştı. Allah'ın sözlerini kimse değiştirebilecek değildir. İşte o elçilerin haberinden bir kısmı sana da gelmiş oldu. (Süleymaniye vakfı meali)

Enam 35: Eğer onların yüz çevirmeleri sana ağır geldiyse; BİR DELİK AÇIP YERİN DİBİNE İNEREK YAHUT BİR MERDİVEN KURUP GÖĞE ÇIKARAK ONLARA BİR MUCİZE GETİRMEYE GÜCÜN YETİYORSA DURMA, YAP! Eğer Allah dileseydi, elbette onları hidayet üzere toplardı. O hâlde, sakın cahillerden olma. (Diyanet meali)

Enam 36: ŞÜPHE YOK Kİ, SADECE YÜREKTEN DİNLEYENLER DAVETE İCABET EDEBİLİR. Ölülere gelince: Onları yalnızca Allah diriltebilir; en sonunda hepsi Ona dönecektir. (Mustafa İslam oğlu meali)

Allah Elçisine, senden önce gönderilen elçilerim yalancı yerine kondu ama onlar sabrettiler diyor. Peki, yalancı yerine konmalarının asıl nedeni neydi? İşte burası önemli. Çünkü daha önce gönderilen elçilerin tebliğ ettiği kitaplar, devre dışı bırakılmış ve yerine tıpkı günümüzdeki gibi, atalarının rivayet ve sanı inançları ile şekillendirilmiş bir din yaşıyorlardı da ondan. ELÇİLERİN GETİRDİKLERİ İLE YAŞADIKLARI DİN BİR BİRİNİ TUTMUYORDU, ONUN İÇİN İNANMAK İSTEMİYORLARDI. Bir kısım insanların, Peygamberimizi kabul etmemelerinin ilk nedeni, Allah elçi gönderecek olsaydı ÜMMİ bir elçi göndermez, bizlerin içinden gönderir diyorlardı. Allah özellikle Allah ın hak yolundan sapmış ve batılı din edinmiş toplumdan elçi göndermektense, onların dışından doğrunun ve gerçeklerin arayışında olan bir elçi görevlendirmiştir. BUNDAN ALACAĞIMIZ ÇOK BÜYÜK DERSLER VARDIR.

Enam 35. ayette ise Allah, bugün inandığımız çok büyük bir yanlışın, asla gerçek olamayacağını üstüne basa basa bizlere bildiriyor örnek veriyor ama okuyan, dinleyen ve ders alanlar nerede? Bizler Kuran ın birçok ayetinde, farklı anlamlarda bahsettiği SALÂT ve bizlerin namaz diye tercüme ettiğimiz ibadetin Kuran da tam olarak verilmediği ve beş vakit namaz emrinin Kuran ile değil, MİRAÇ İLE BİZLERE FARZ OLDUĞU ANLATILIR. Tabi aklını kullanıp düşünen Müslümanlar ise hemen şu soruyu sorarlar. Madem namaz miraç ile emredildi neden Kuran da yok. Kuran da geçen namaz emrinin, ayetlerin hükmü ne olacak? YADA ALLAH IN SİZLERİ KURAN DAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM EMRİ, GEÇERLİ DEĞİL Mİ SORULARI, ELBETTE CEVAPSIZ KALIYOR. 

Hâlbuki Allah Enam 35. ayetinde elçisini uyarıyor ve ikaz ediyor ve şöyle diyor. Enam 34. ayetinde de elçisine sabırlı olma telkininde bulunduğunu da lütfen unutmayalım. Onların sana yüz çevirmeleri, sana hemen tabi olmayıp inanmamaları ağır mı geldi diyor ve bu görevin ne denli zor ve meşakkatli olduğunu hatırlatarak, bakın elçisini nasıl uyarıyor. Sen sabretmeden bu tebliğ görevini daha kolaylıkla yapmak niyetindeysen, bir delik açıp yerin dibine inerek, ya da GÖKYÜZÜNE BİR MERDİVEN DAYAYIP, GÖĞE ÇIKARAK ONLARA BİR MUCİZE GÖSTER BAKALIM GÜCÜN VARSA diye uyarıyor. Eğer Allah dileseydi onu da yapar, onlara bu mucizeyi göstererek işi kolaylaştırırdı diyor. Ama özellikle bunu yapmayarak, İMAN ETMENİN MUCİZEYLE, KORKUYLA DEĞİL, GÖNÜLDEN İNANARAK KABUL EDEREK OLACAĞININ ÖRNEĞİNİ VERİYOR BİZLERE. 

Allah elçisinden mucize bekleyenlere, verdiği örnekteki mucizeleri özellikle vermediğini söylediği halde, bizler Peygamberimizin miraca yani, gökyüzüne çıkarak Allah ile görüştüğünü ve namazın burada beş vakit farz olduğunu anlatanlara inanıyoruz. Böylece adeta Kuran ın yüzlerce ayetini inkâr ettiğimizin, farkında bile değiliz. Çünkü Müslüman topluma Kuran, anladığı dilden okutulmuyor ki, bu gerçekler fark edilemesin. 

Lütfen kendimize gelelim ve yaptığımız yanlışların artık farkında olalım. Allah Enam 36. ayetinde, çok önemli bir uyarı yapıyor bizlere ve diyor ki; ŞÜPHE YOK Kİ, SADECE YÜREKTEN DİNLEYENLER DAVETE İCABET EDEBİLİR. Buradan da anlıyoruz ki gerçek iman edenler sanı, rivayet ve atalarının inancından uzak, SADECE YÜREKTEN, KALPTEN KURAN I DİNLEYEN VE ONA UYANLAR ALLAH IN DAVETİNE İCAP EDERLER DİYOR. 

Yorum ve karar sizlerin. İmtihan sizin imtihanınız. İster asla doğruluğundan emin olamayacağınız rivayetlere uyarsınız, ister Allah ın davetine yani yalnız Kuran a uyarak, Allah ın halis kulları arasında olusunuz. ALLAH SEÇİMİ BİZLERE BIRAKMIŞ VE ÖZELLİKLE OLAĞAN ÜSTÜ HİÇ BİR GÖSTERİ İLE ALLAH IN AYETLERİNİ TEBLİĞ ETMESİNİ ELÇİSİNİN İSTEMEMİŞTİR. ÇÜNKÜ İMANIN ZORLA, KORKUYLA DEĞİL, GÖNÜLLE VE AKILLA OLACAĞI UYARISINI, ALLAH BİZLERE BİLDİRİYOR.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------


## fethibayram

Çok güzel paylaşım olmuş, teşekkürler.

----------

